# 95-99 Nissan 200SX Dropzone coilovers



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey guys, I need your help. If i get these coilovers ( http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1838151411&tc=photo ) what else will I need to make the suspension package complete? And are these known at all, are they a good company? (Dropzone)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Never mind, Im probably just going to go with the usual setup 

The Ground Control coil-overs with the Ground Control's Eibach ERS Springs and the KYB AGX Shocks / Struts. Any more info on these anyone would like to share?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you do a search....?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

The search term you specified (agx) is under the minimum word length (4) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer.

(The search term you specified (agx) is under the minimum word length (4) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer. )


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

try coilovers or struts or suspension....you can also look in the suspension section...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thanks, I found what I was looking for


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Uhm, sorry to be stupid again, but that setup gives you a 1.9" drop (around there atleast) Would that drop work with 17" rims? What kinda tires would I need with that? And will there we rubbing with hard turns?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

GC's can go lower than 1.9... I have mine at about there with AGX's and have 205/40/17's with ZERO rubbing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

AGX are recommended to not go lower than 1.5" But of course the GC can go up to about 4"


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> AGX are recommended to not go lower than 1.5


the recommended speed limit is 55 also....but.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

AND YOUR POINT??????????


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

No one does what they are supposed to and push the limits.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

True. If you're on those peeps who like to push more than what the spec and have money to replace the defects. Good luck on pushing the limit. GC is the way though.


----------



## m14cstud (Jul 15, 2002)

I know this might not pertain to the issue, but I have Eibach Sportline Springs (1.9 " drop) and i run 215/40/17 Parada's. There is absolutely no rubbing although it is definately a tight squeeze.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

IM about to go with the DROPZONE. I got a friend that has them on his Corolla slammed on 16s and the ride is incredibly smooth and I just ran into this guy that his them on his Sentra tucked on 17s and he also says the ride is good...

I did a little research on them and DropZone is actually suppose to be a close second to GC coils but no one knows about them.....

Can anyone on the forum comment on them????


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> Arospeed coil-overs.->(I know)


didnt learn the first time did you....

did you ride in his car..? the one that has them on his sentra..???? ride in it, then make the decision.just remember the GC coilovers are a very inexpensive alternative to the actual "coilover strut" packages out there. You can pick and choose spring rates for different suspension tuning capabilities. You wont be able to do this with the cheaper coilovers like DZ, Aerospeed..etc.

But, if you are only into looks.then all that doesnt matter...go for a ride in the sentra with the DZ's.then let us know what you think...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how do u find out the spring rates and all that stuff?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.ground-control.com/


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *
> 
> didnt learn the first time did you....
> 
> ...


hmmmmm-yeah u got a good point.. I guess Im just trying to convince myself that I dont ned to spend that much $$$. But you're right IM going to actually take a ride in it first--Ill let u guyz know how it goes...

But Im telling you the Corolla is so low and the ride not bad at all . I read that DZ uses Eibach springs just like GC...


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I havent heard that..but they shoudl be able to give you spring rates if they do...also, the toyota suspension geometry is different than the sentra/200sx....I was scanning thru groupbuy.com last night.there was one for GC's for $379.00.I didnt look into it, but saw it if you may be interested


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah I know about the Group buys but I just cant do $369 for springs right now--thanks for the tip.

And yeah I considered the fact that its a Toyo and that his ride cant really compare to mine--Im gonna def. take a ride in that guyz Sentra--B4 I make a purchase.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

I've got the GC and AGX setup, and I think it's a great setup. Perfect for the track, but a little rough for the street. I don't mind it, but some people do. BTW, I went with 300 lb/ft front and 200 lb/ft rear spring rates on the GC's. Hope it helps.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

shane said:


> *I've got the GC and AGX setup, and I think it's a great setup. Perfect for the track, but a little rough for the street. I don't mind it, but some people do. BTW, I went with 300 lb/ft front and 200 lb/ft rear spring rates on the GC's. Hope it helps. *


I too have the same setup, but my rear squeaks awfully, does it do the same on yours?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX-
Yeah, the rear setup squeeks all the damn time! I can't figure out what's causing it. My only thought is that I need to grease everything up (all the pivot points), or that maybe the upper shock mount is causing it. I'm not really sure. You got any thoughts?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*SHANE*

I was reading on the project car page about the rear shock mounts from motivational, and how the help with bottoming, maybe the might take the damn squeaking out too. That's the only thing I can think of.....My friend has the coilover setup on his Mazda also, except with the KYB GR-2, and he says his squeaks also. But he just rides with his system up???? But I don't have a system yet! Can anyone help us?????????


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

*JT200SX-N-FX*

Well, the Motivational rear mounts don't stop the squeeking because I have them in my setup. I thought that the squeeking might have been caused by them, but apparently not. I hope we can figure out something to get the sqeeks out!


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

You can put 18's with Eibach Sportline Kit without any rubbing. I have actually put 19's on and they fit. Ground controls only go an inch lower than the Eibach springs (0-3 inch drop).


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *You can put 18's with Eibach Sportline Kit without any rubbing. I have actually put 19's on and they fit. Ground controls only go an inch lower than the Eibach springs (0-3 inch drop). *


Thanx for the suggestion, but we've already spent $800+ on this setup, so we need a solution for what we got now. Supposedly a lot of people have the same setup, but no one is hitting us back. Maybe we need to start our own thread, what do you think shane?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

*JT200SX-N-FX*

Yeah, I think our own thread might be in order on this topic. In the meantime, hit me up on email if you come across anything that might help us out.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

did you guys install your GC just like in a write - up at NPM?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

My GC's and AGX's make no noise at all.I did it like the write-up...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*HEY SHANE!!*



Black200SXSER said:


> *My GC's and AGX's make no noise at all.I did it like the write-up... *


They are right, I read the write up, and it's the taping that prevents it from making the noise. The bad thing is that I don't have no idea how to do it. I was thinking maybe we could hook up one day and do it together if you knew how, since you only live bout 2 hours away from me!! Thanks for the tip fellas!!


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

*JT200SX-N-FX*

I'd be game for getting together and working on it if you'd like. I think it's the silicone sealer that keeps things from squeeking though because I have the rear shocks taped like the write-up says, but no silicone. Let me know when you'd want to do it. I think next weekend is already full for me. My brother is driving up at Summit Point in a PCA event, so I'm going to go with and get some photos of him on the track, and maybe even get a little track time myself in his car. Let me know what works for you though, I should be able to work in some time whenever.


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

So when you guys are talking about the GC's squeaking, like just how bad are they? Is it a noticable noise when you're driving or do you just hear it when you get in and out of the car or put shit in the trunk or what? I've been dying to get some new suspension, but maybe GC's aren't the way to go.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OzPunk said:


> *So when you guys are talking about the GC's squeaking, like just how bad are they? Is it a noticable noise when you're driving or do you just hear it when you get in and out of the car or put shit in the trunk or what? I've been dying to get some new suspension, but maybe GC's aren't the way to go. *


Yeah Id like some more info on this too>>>


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i have the gc kyb set up and mine are squeeking really bad in the rear too...

it only seems to happen when i hit bumps, it's fine during normal driving

the clunking i can deal with, but this is getting a little annoying


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

It does it all the time, cluncking and clacking. Even some of the people that have taped them up, and silicone glued them like the write up, still get the noises. The bad thing is, once you tape them, and glue them, you are stuck with them forever, no selling them. That's whey I haven't done it. I plan on running regular springs for daily driving, and the GC for show slamming purposes only.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The spring rates on the DZ's are 450/300


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *It does it all the time, cluncking and clacking. Even some of the people that have taped them up, and silicone glued them like the write up, still get the noises. The bad thing is, once you tape them, and glue them, you are stuck with them forever, no selling them. That's whey I haven't done it. I plan on running regular springs for daily driving, and the GC for show slamming purposes only. *


This is ridiculous!!! Almost $400 for this!?!?!?  

Tein...here I come


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

Well, I ended up getting the GC's and AGX's anyways, and they don't make hardly any sounds at all. They're only about a month and a half old now, so maybe it takes time. I've heard the front struts squeak like once or twice when going over a speed bump, but no clunking sounds. And it wan't very loud. I've only lowered my car about 2 inches in the front and about and inch and a half in the rear, so maybe they make more sounds when you really slam your suspension. Anywho, I am overall very, very pleased with the ride and look they give my car, much better than the H&R springs I used to have. Anything to get rid of that terrible fender gap!


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

When you guys say your doing the GC AGX setup, are you:

1-getting the B14 rear and B13 front or
2-getting the B14 front and rear AGX's 

I heard that by getting the B13 fronts, you can comfortably set the coilovers lower. WHat do you think of this setup?

There is a GB going on for: B14 KYB AGX's for $370. With that said, would it be worth it to participate in this GB or spend the extra $60 and get the b14 rear and B13 front.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

WHere did you hear about the 240sx idea?? I think you mean the B13 sentra front KYB AGX struts and B14 rears. This gives you about an inch of travel, if you use coilovers.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Corrected


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *It does it all the time, cluncking and clacking. Even some of the people that have taped them up, and silicone glued them like the write up, still get the noises. The bad thing is, once you tape them, and glue them, you are stuck with them forever, no selling them. That's whey I haven't done it. I plan on running regular springs for daily driving, and the GC for show slamming purposes only. *


 If you get the clucking noise, try jacking the car up and rotating the the spring a little bit. Sometimes if can shift a little..


If you're afriad of doing the silicone becuase it's permenant, remember you can buy just the sleeves from GC and re-use the springs and the rest of the hardware later.

The whole point of most of this isn't your tires rubbing... it's suspension travel.


----------

